# What cutter you using?



## HotAshCigarsFacebook (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi all
Im have been using a palio cutter for the past few years and Im thinking of getting a new one... Not a fan of Xikar cutters...any suggestions?


----------



## Scoops (Nov 29, 2011)

I have been using the cuban crafters perfect cutter for about a year and a half and it still cuts as good as new. I beleive it only costs 12 dollars new. I would trust any of the cutters cuban crafters has to offer becuase they have a lifetime warranty and the price for any of there cutters is like under 20 dollars.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

I like my Cuban Crafters


----------



## Malcontent (Mar 22, 2012)

Another Cuban Crafter user here. It works great for me.


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

I have always preferred Xikar. I used a cheap free double guillotine from Oliva before. That was the best cutter ever. I had it for years and it finally broke. I miss it.


----------



## PaulE (Nov 17, 2011)

I have a Palio and a Xikar, and i actually prefer the Xikar.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

No need for a new one, you're using the best IMO!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

If you go with the cuban crafters make sure to get the older one, the new one isn't as good, it loves busting the whole cap off. I think the blades are too thick and just smash it rather than slice through. I just ordered the older style one and am eagerly awaiting its arrival. Both cost the same $12.

That being said, I doubt you will like anything more than a Palio. I'm in the market for one now, just trying to find a good deal. I did not like how the Xikar felt in the hand so I would not recomend it.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

purepoker said:


> No need for a new one, you're using the best IMO!


This! Stick with the Palio! :thumb:


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a Prometheus H series cutter... Great piece... Quality... One of the best cutters I've ever used...


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have both Cuban Crafters and Xikar... prefer the Xikar!!


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I use both Xikar and Palio. They are both great cutters. I like the hand feel of the Xikar a little better, but lately have started feeling more comfortable using the Palio. If already have a Palio stick with what you have. If you want something new get another Palio.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've been using the same Xikar X1 for the last decade and it still cuts like it did on the day I bought it. Probably the most maintenance free thing I've ever owned.


----------



## stogiesn69 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have had good luck with my Xikar cutters, so I'm sticking with them for now.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

PaulE said:


> I have a Palio and a Xikar, and i actually prefer the Xikar.


Same here, I have both and prefer the Xikar.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Whatever you do dont go with a Don Rico cutter. I was at a local shop and it seemed like a nice alternative. Busts the cap apart and has a hard time opening up to the cut position.


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

lebz said:


> Whatever you do dont go with a Don Rico cutter. I was at a local shop and it seemed like a nice alternative. Busts the cap apart and has a hard time opening up to the cut position.


Damn B&M lighters!!  Had the same effect when I bought one from my local shop here...


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a xicar and a newer cuban crafters perfect cutter. I feel like the CC smashes a little too much. I guess the blades aren't quite as sharp as they should be. Too bad, b/c it would be awesome otherwise. I tend to use the xicar a bit more for that reason.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

still using a Davidoff the wife got me at least 10 years ago..


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

Xikar Ultra Slim Silver with a Xikar XTX Single Lighter in Brushed Silver


----------



## jjjoseph (Sep 10, 2011)

I'll eventually get a cutter but until then, this is actually a good alternative haha


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a Vector cutter, seems to work nicely.

-Jason


----------



## Gio (Nov 10, 2011)

I love my Xikar V Cutter, perfect cut all the time!

Gio


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Palio Carbon Fiber.

Sold My Xikar Xi1 to get it.

The Xi was nice but the palio just feels nicer and cuts very clean.


----------



## WV_cigar_guy (Feb 19, 2012)

Palioooooooo........ Thing is just downright sexy and cuts like a champ. I got mine last week and have been smoking more cigars than normal just so I can use it


----------



## Dpricenator (Aug 10, 2011)

I have 4 of the Xikar teardrop looking cutters, 2 Xi1, 1Xi2, and an Xi3. And the Xikar V-cutter. As well as 2 plain black Palios. All the Xikar products were gifts. And rarely get used. They look cool , but the pinch my palm. The V-cutter couldn't really be a better V-cutter. The Palio was the first cutter I bought, after recommendations from the boards. I have since lost it, replaced it, and added another to the stash in case I misplace the other. All that while owning 4 Xikars. I just like the cut, the action, the fell better in the Palio. Plus I can rest my cigar on it. 

I understand wanting other accessories to have a variety, but you are using one of the best cutters on the market. Not that any of the other mentions won't do the trick. Heck, in a pinch I'll bite it, use a utility knife, or a finger nail to lift the cap.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

jjjoseph said:


> I'll eventually get a cutter but until then, this is actually a good alternative haha


Are you sure it's cigars you're cutting and not uh....something else that single edge razor blades are used for?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a V-cut that works great on the larger ring sizes(tends to smash the littler guys) A Double bladed guillotine that I use on the smaller sizes, and last but not least I received my new Cuban Crafters Punch cutter and am so looking forward to trying it out tonight...I'll let you know what I think, I have been considering the CC perfect cutter but haven't made that leap yet. The nice thing about them is that they have a lifetime warranty so if you are ever dissatisfied send it back and in the words inside the box "expect a new one within a week of receipt"..... Lifetime warranties make me smile, just ask my Snap-On man


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a Xikar and I love it. The other two brands that I've heard recommended frequently are Cuban Crafters and Palio. I guess they are all very competent cutters and it all boils down to personal preference regaring which one you like.


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Engineer99 said:


> Are you sure it's cigars you're cutting and not uh....something else that single edge razor blades are used for?:rotfl::rotfl:


Are you thinking about this?

Goodfellas - Dinner in Prison - YouTube


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Calibri Single Guillotine and Double Punch Combo (won from a BOTL here when I first joined), a keychain punch, a Xikar V Cut, and a Double Guillotine cutter given to me as a gift.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Palio only going on 5 years now!


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

My Zino self-sharpening guillotine cutter I bought in 1997 in Atlanta. It was priced at $62.50 but my tobacconist sold it to me for $45. I also have a Xicar Mean Sardine cutter that works NICE!


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

I've used all types and all brands. Hands down the Xikar VX Cutter is the best. Nothing comes close. If you haven't tried a "GOOD' V cutter, once you do, you'll never go back. The key with the Xikar cutter is the blades design . Let me explain...most V Cutters hav a 'V' where the point makes contact with the cigar FIRST. Thus it pierces and then scoops out the plug. This is okay while still super sharp, but starts to tear after some time. The Xikar has a 'V' where both outside edges contact FIRST and the point is trailing behind thus 'slicing' the plug. Much better. Lifetime guarantee, free shapening (if you ever need it). What else do you want....


----------



## Zombie (Jan 30, 2012)

Right now I'm using an elcheapo generic guillotine cutter. Works OK (for now) but I really need to upgrade to something better and sharper fairly soon


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I've tried many, many cutters and punches over the past few years. My go to cutter for the past year has been the Xikar V cutter. I've been using it without issue on all sizes of cigars plus the pyramides. Works great, stays sharp.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

some cheap black plastic single blade guillotine that I forget where I got. hwell:


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

Just got a Palio in the mail today I bought off Fleabay, haven't had a chance to try it out yet. When it's fully opened, the hole looks kinda small...how are they on bigger RG sticks?


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

My go to is a Palio... My standby is a Drew Estate Bulletproof... My last resort is my Fox River Knife


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

? Anybody have one of those Shuriken Japanese blade cigar cutters, and if so, do you like it? In looking at the pics I can't figure out how you cut with it!


----------



## monsterBEN (Aug 10, 2011)

Cuban Crafters perfect cutter. Going on 60-70 cuts and not 1 issue. I dont anticipate any in the near future either.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Damselnotindistress said:


> ? Anybody have one of those Shuriken Japanese blade cigar cutters, and if so, do you like it? In looking at the pics I can't figure out how you cut with it!


 I have one. What it is is 6 razor blades set up in a circle inside the cutter. You push the cap against the blades all at once making 6 slices into the cap but never removing any of the cap. If you push the cap with your tongue, the slits open more letting in a looser draw. if not, it remains near closed. It works OK, but I usually grab for my Cuban Crafters Perfect cutter. The great thing about the perfect cutter is well, it makes perfect cuts. The hole in the cutter does not go all the way through. It has a backing on the cutter so you just push the cap into the backing, slice and it takes off the perfect amount of cap each and every time. For loose or mixed filler cigars, I use the Xikar V cutter in an effort to keep tobacco out of my mouth and also giving the stick a harder draw. That's what I originally bought the Shuriken for. If I could only have one, it would be the C.C. Perfect cutter


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

pittjitsu said:


> I have one. What it is is 6 razor blades set up in a circle inside the cutter. You push the cap against the blades all at once making 6 slices into the cap but never removing any of the cap. If you push the cap with your tongue, the slits open more letting in a looser draw. if not, it remains near closed. It works OK, but I usually grab for my Cuban Crafters Perfect cutter. The great thing about the perfect cutter is well, it makes perfect cuts. The hole in the cutter does not go all the way through. It has a backing on the cutter so you just push the cap into the backing, slice and it takes off the perfect amount of cap each and every time. For loose or mixed filler cigars, I use the Xikar V cutter in an effort to keep tobacco out of my mouth and also giving the stick a harder draw. That's what I originally bought the Shuriken for. If I could only have one, it would be the C.C. Perfect cutter


Thanks! Curiosity satisfied. Will NOT be seeking one of those but will keep with my Zino Cutter and Xicar Mean Sardine cutter! :smile:


----------



## Malcontent (Mar 22, 2012)

I bought a Palio based on this thread. This forum is already costing me money!


----------



## Gio (Nov 10, 2011)

I believe, it might be saving you money! :lol:


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

Gio said:


> I believe, it might be saving you money! :lol:


You're right. IMO if you use a cheap flimsy cutter, you run a high risk of damaging or even ruining a good cigar. Trust me, the first time I damaged a nice stick using a shitty cutter, I wished I would have sprung for the Palio.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Xkar


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

I love gadgets so I'm happy buying them all. I must say, each one has its own time for use. The Cuban crafters is ideal for simple cap cuts. The closed back makes perfect cuts easy. The Xkar is great when you have an uneven burn and need to take a whole section off a stick as its an open design and the whole cigar can go through its opening. The Xkar V cutter is great for mixed filler and loose draw cigars where you don't want a big opening and it keeps tobacco out of your mouth. The palio is just plain pretty and well made so its nice to have one just for that.


----------



## psinsyd (Mar 30, 2012)

Pulled the trigger on the Palio based on info here, so I'm looking forward to trying it. I know down the road somewhere I'll end up pulling the trigger on a Xikar as well. Can never have too many cutters lying around, I guess.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

xikar x8 and xikar 009 punch FTW


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Xikar XI1 Carbon Fiber


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

I have been using a Cuban Crafters Punch and I love it! perfect draw on every stick I have used it on so far and no tobacco in the mouth, only bad thing was the first one I tried it on was ROTT and it tore the wrapper because the cigar was too dry but on the ones that have been resting in my humidor it works great!


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

i had this el cheapo single guillotine. that thing was horrible. broke on the first cut. but i found my double guillotine made by wolf. its much better. now im looking to get a xikar scissor style. nothing worse than cutting into your cigar and its all messed up


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Some no name generic brand of cutter.. But I scored a sweet deal on a cuban crafters perfect cutter on eBay. I bought a xikar alternative but its total garbage.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

lebz said:


> Some no name generic brand of cutter.. But I scored a sweet deal on a cuban crafters perfect cutter on eBay. I bought a xikar alternative but its total garbage.


You will love the perfect cutter. Its the last cutter you will ever need to buy.


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

I mostly use a Xikar, but I also have one of those Colibri Grips with the Man 'O War logo that I got as a freebie from CI. It stays on my workbench in my shop and gets a fair amount of use. Not as smooth as the Xikar, but it works pretty well.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I use the Perfect Cutter 90% of the time. Today I used an inexpensive Craftsman Bench V cutter on a Diesel, made the X cut and enjoyed the cigar.


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

just got the xikar xi1 ACID cutter from the devil site.. looking forward to trying it out once it arrives.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Xikar Xi3 Titanium Nitrade.
Its alot heavier than the aluminum Xikars, feals a little better in the hands.


----------



## cadet (Apr 11, 2012)

Colibri CUT...


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

cadet said:


> Colibri CUT...
> 
> View attachment 38016


oooh Greeeeen.. I love green.


----------



## cadet (Apr 11, 2012)

pittjitsu said:


> oooh Greeeeen.. I love green.


Oddly, I can't see the pic I posted...


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

cadet said:


> Oddly, I can't see the pic I posted...


Well, its very nice.. Bright green cutter.


----------



## Chris9 (Apr 15, 2012)

Xikar Xi1 Black Cutter. Does what it's intended to do and it does it well.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

It seems as thought the Xikar fans have a split opinion between the aluminum Xi1 and the steel Xi3. Has anyone held both in their hands? One person commented that the aluminum one could even bend if kept in your back pocket. That sounds flimsy to me.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

PALIO.. until I die.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have several of both and very similar cuts.
If I had to choose, Palio gets the call but the xikar fits better in my pocket
I have also been getting a lot of use from the Xikar "V" .
I like using a "+" cut from time to time, especially for NC's


----------



## Gio (Nov 10, 2011)

Xikar V :hail:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

pittjitsu said:


> It seems as thought the Xikar fans have a split opinion between the aluminum Xi1 and the steel Xi3. Has anyone held both in their hands? One person commented that the aluminum one could even bend if kept in your back pocket. That sounds flimsy to me.


I've held both. The Xi3 is alot heavier than the Xi1. But if I wouldn't have gotten a bang-up deal on the Xi3, I would have gotten the Xi1.


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

Depending on the cigar I normally use either a benchcraft V cutter or the hole punch cutter I got from wineador. Both work really well.


----------



## Chris9 (Apr 15, 2012)

pittjitsu said:


> It seems as thought the Xikar fans have a split opinion between the aluminum Xi1 and the steel Xi3. Has anyone held both in their hands? One person commented that the aluminum one could even bend if kept in your back pocket. That sounds flimsy to me.


I have not held both in my hand. Although, I have carried my Xi1 in my pocket quite frequently and I am unsure how it would bend. Its fairly thick and with it's relative surface area, it would take a lot to get enough torque on it to do so... I've dropped it a couple times and have not had any issues with it coming out of alignment. With the price and lifetime warranty I am not too worried.


----------



## mrdctaylor (Mar 30, 2012)

I had been using a Cuban Crafters Perfecto. It is a REALLY nice cutter and arguably the best available at its price point.

Because I also wanted an open cutter (e.g. not a perfect/safety cut cutter) as well, I got a Xikar Xi1 last week. It is a REALLY nice cutter. However, being used to the Cuban Crafter, the first cut I made was kinda crooked. I've used it several times since and it makes a really clean cut.

I like the Xi1. It definitely has the cool factor. But I would have to say that that Cuban Crafters is easier to use. It is also slightly less messy because it keeps the cap trapped after you make the cut until you open the blades again.

In summary: personal preference. I like both types of cutters, leaning towards CC's for ease of use and Xikar for cool factor.


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

I picked up a nice Lotus cutter, but to be honest, It doesn't do nearly as good a job as the cheapos I pick up from my B&M every now and then.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

voiceoverguy said:


> I picked up a nice Lotus cutter, but to be honest, It doesn't do nearly as good a job as the cheapos I pick up from my B&M every now and then.


Really? that's surprising. Those cheapo give away cutters are terrible usually IMO. That doesn't say much for your Lotus.


----------



## adambrs (Apr 9, 2012)

Just bought a Colibri Man O' War Ruination cutter. Aside from that, just a local B&M plastic cheapy


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

I've got a Xikar that is serving me well now. I've been looking at Pailo too.


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Xikar xi3 Carbon Fiber - Love it!


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Just bought a Xikar xi3 to along with my others.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Either a Xikar xi3 or Xikar V-cut.

I've managed to pick up a few Xikar xi's, a 1, 2 & 3, I love them.
Also have a carbon fiber finish Palio but don't use it very often, prefer Xikar.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

IBEW said:


> Either a Xikar xi3 or Xikar V-cut.
> 
> I've managed to pick up a few Xikar xi's, a 1, 2 & 3, I love them.


I love my XI1


----------



## slimjim32 (Sep 16, 2010)

Xikar MTX multi tool scissors. Surprisingly I love the way they feel, nice and sturdy for how compact they are. But I also use, and prefer, the Xikar Xi3


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

Boston Cigar Table top V notch


----------



## Syv (Mar 29, 2012)

cuban crafters perfect


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

My main cutter lately has been a Xikar that was gifted to me along with a box of star insignia's. Before that, I mainly used a Colibri Firebird CI cutter I think, and it actually cut better than my xikar I think.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

davidoff scissors at home xikar cocobolo cutter when im out


----------



## 1DrunkGator (Aug 3, 2010)

I use a Cohiba Guillotine(Cohiba Cigar Cutter | My Best Cigars) that I got on sale a while back. Works fine for me.


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

Not a cutter but, I got to the golf course today and forgot something to cut my cigar with. So I had to use a tee as a punch.

Actually worked decent.


----------



## nadroj (Mar 27, 2012)

I have the cohiba cutter and the xikar v-cut cutter. I like both of them, however I have been using the v-cut a lot more recently.


----------



## jailhouse (Apr 21, 2012)

im using a box cutter lol its all i have not the best by a long shot but it works


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

I've been quite disappointed with my new Palio. I don't seem to be getting clean cuts with it. It's pinching the cap a lot before it starts to cut. It's brand new, and the blades don't look like there's any damage...maybe I got a lemon.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

horseshoe said:


> I've been quite disappointed with my new Palio. I don't seem to be getting clean cuts with it. It's pinching the cap a lot before it starts to cut. It's brand new, and the blades don't look like there's any damage...maybe I got a lemon.


You may or may not do this so bear with me.

I have found with guillotines no matter how sharp or dull they are you have to make a strong, decisive snap to cut well. If you touch the blades to the cigar then squeeze slowly you can pinch the cap and ruin an otherwise good cigar. I line it up by touching the blades to the cap then open (doesn't need to be all the way) and snap closed the guillotine quickly. You can probably get the same result if you just apply a good amount of force quickly. My buddy did the same thing with my xikar X8 (pinching the cap) and I would get great cuts. Explained it to him and he hasn't had problems cutting since. YMMV


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm liking my Xikar v-cutter. I don't know which number it is, but the life-time warranty was pretty attractive. I keep that one in my purse and then mostly use the table cutter at the lounge.


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

usrower321 said:


> You may or may not do this so bear with me.
> 
> I have found with guillotines no matter how sharp or dull they are you have to make a strong, decisive snap to cut well. If you touch the blades to the cigar then squeeze slowly you can pinch the cap and ruin an otherwise good cigar. I line it up by touching the blades to the cap then open (doesn't need to be all the way) and snap closed the guillotine quickly. You can probably get the same result if you just apply a good amount of force quickly. My buddy did the same thing with my xikar X8 (pinching the cap) and I would get great cuts. Explained it to him and he hasn't had problems cutting since. YMMV


I do appreciate the advice, and found that that was exactly what I had to do with my old cheapie. However, I have tried all sorts of methods with this one, and nothing seems to work. If I squeeze slowly, I get a pinched head, and if I snap them shut, if get cracks in the wrapper.

I'd like to send it back and take advantage of their warranty, but I'm afraid they will not find anything wrong (as it is litterally brand new).


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

horseshoe said:


> I've been quite disappointed with my new Palio. I don't seem to be getting clean cuts with it. It's pinching the cap a lot before it starts to cut. It's brand new, and the blades don't look like there's any damage...maybe I got a lemon.


I never use mine. Not that it makes an inferior cut its just that I have so many others I like better. My Cuban Crafters gets the most use for sure, then my Xikar V cutter. Today I had a poorly burning stick so I pulled out the xi3 to cut the entire piece off the cigar and start over.


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

Just got me a Xixar today. Gonna test it tomorrow.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

horseshoe said:


> I do appreciate the advice, and found that that was exactly what I had to do with my old cheapie. However, I have tried all sorts of methods with this one, and nothing seems to work. If I squeeze slowly, I get a pinched head, and if I snap them shut, if get cracks in the wrapper.
> 
> I'd like to send it back and take advantage of their warranty, but I'm afraid they will not find anything wrong (as it is litterally brand new).


I
It can't hurt to try. Send um back and see what happens. I doubt they even check them. They will most likely send you a new set automatically.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm using the cuban crafters perfect cutter for about 2 years now, and I love it! Best part it was like 15 bucks


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

I got a wolf v-cutter last week and am loving it, so far.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

I have just ordered today BOTH a Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter AND a Palio cigar cutter! I couldn't decide which one to get, I was greatly influenced by everybody's glowing recommendations of each; so I just decided to get them BOTH!! They are each gold tone finish -- G-o-l-l-l-d-Fingahhh!! :rockon:


----------



## ljaq516 (Apr 13, 2012)

I was using a Don Salvatore Perfect Cutter for a while but the last time I used it, it seemed to crush the cap more than cut it. I just got a Xikar last week and used it a few days ago and got a pretty nice clean cut. I really want to try out a Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter but just wondering if the blade is going to be as sharp as a Xikar. I like not having to guess whether I cutting too much or too little. Also like the nifty little hole on the perfect cutter for torpedos. I haven't smoked any torpedos or perfectos so I don't know quite where to cut so that helps.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

ljaq516 said:


> I was using a Don Salvatore Perfect Cutter for a while but the last time I used it, it seemed to crush the cap more than cut it. I just got a Xikar last week and used it a few days ago and got a pretty nice clean cut. I really want to try out a Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter but just wondering if the blade is going to be as sharp as a Xikar. I like not having to guess whether I cutting too much or too little. Also like the nifty little hole on the perfect cutter for torpedos. I haven't smoked any torpedos or perfectos so I don't know quite where to cut so that helps.


My Cuban drafters is Way sharper than my xikars. Its the cleanest cut of everything I have tried. That includes Xikar v and guillotine, papoose and colibri. Buy one, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Palio showed up in the mail today. I'm eager to give it a try. I just mailed my new model Cuban Crafters back to try and get one of the old ones. New one has a ton of resistance between the blades, and the blades are too thick which causes a smash more than a cut.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Cigar Noob said:


> Palio showed up in the mail today. I'm eager to give it a try. I just mailed my new model Cuban Crafters back to try and get one of the old ones. New one has a ton of resistance between the blades, and the blades are too thick which causes a smash more than a cut.


Jonathan, on your advice somewhere in this thread (I think it was this thread), i tracked down one of the older model with D-handles and it showed up today. Can't wait to give this thing a shot, I can already tell it's a billion times better than any of the other two I own.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

android said:


> Jonathan, on your advice somewhere in this thread (I think it was this thread), i tracked down one of the older model with D-handles and it showed up today. Can't wait to give this thing a shot, I can already tell it's a billion times better than any of the other two I own.


Let me know what you think. I'm excited to hear if you love it as much as we do.


----------



## cigardan (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a Palio and a Xikar. I like them both and use them about equally.


----------



## Naduals (Apr 23, 2012)

I bought an xikar about a month ago and have really liked it. Now reading this, I think I am going to invest in a Cuban Crafters now. Never hurts to have an extra cutter laying around, right?


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

pittjitsu said:


> Let me know what you think. I'm excited to hear if you love it as much as we do.


I've now used the CC perfect cutter a handful of times and I love it. It has made perfect cuts each time I've used it so far... you can still find the older model with the D-shaped handles on ebay for like 12 bucks. no brainer IMHO.

one for 9.99, shipping included:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CUBAN-CRAFT...ltDomain_0&hash=item1c238b29c0#ht_1562wt_1037


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

CC's Perfect Cutter for about 3-4yrs now. The rest are in the drawer. :ss


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

I use a Xikar XI3 and just added a Xikar Ultra Slim that I really like


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

My Xi1 has never let me down and stays sharp


----------

